# I found you a luxury tree stand



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://mirrorcube.se/

It only costs $377,000. So I might buy three or four


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

If those are shoot through windows I may have to buy one for each canyon I usually hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

When the world has ended, and the zombie apocalypse has begun. I'm living in one of those.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Put me down for one too.....**** zombies!


----------

